# 3 hour ride (pick up)



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

okay so hopefully with in the next week i will be abil to pick up my new baby, it will be a 3-4 hour one way drive, so i was wwondering what i can do to make the hedgie feel more comfortable on the way home? i have a hard sided cat carrier, but is there anying else i can give her or put in with her to help? i didint have to worry about this when i got daisy sence it was only a 20 min drive. :lol: anyway u just want to make sure i do whatever i can to make her more relaxed  Thanks,


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of bedding to snuggle down in. Chances are your little one will snuggle up and sleep the entire ride. Three hours isn't really bad, especially if done during the day when they are normally sleeping. My first hedgehog had a 11 hr drive home, she slept the entire way.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud and i regularly take 4 hour drives from Fla to SC and back. I put him in a cat carrier with a fleece liner and a folded up bath towel. He will usually hunker down in the bathtowel and sleep the entire ride. I do have food and a little bit of water avaiable just in case he wakes up though 

Also, i make sure to strap him in! one time i didnt and i took a turn too sharply and his carrier tipped. he wasnt too happy, lol!


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

I drove 2 miles to pick mine up, he rode in a shoe box with some pine shavings the breeder gave me and I cut some holes in the top. he slept almost the whole ride


----------

